# teaching in canada with a BS in history from uk



## keelyturnbull (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to expats and want to become a teacher in Canada. I have quite a strange situation and would welcome any advice. I have a dual citizenship - Canadian and British, having been born in Canada and lived there until I was 13, I completed my secondary eduaction and my degree in Modern History in Northern Ireland and now want to return to canada to become a teacher. I have been looking on the websites of different universities and now wonder if what I have studied at degree level is relevant, as I studied Irish and British history and want to teach social studies in Canada. Also, I only have a 2.2 and wonder if it is enough to get into a Bed course. Any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

keelyturnbull said:


> Hi, I'm new to expats and want to become a teacher in Canada. I have quite a strange situation and would welcome any advice. I have a dual citizenship - Canadian and British, having been born in Canada and lived there until I was 13, I completed my secondary eduaction and my degree in Modern History in Northern Ireland and now want to return to canada to become a teacher. I have been looking on the websites of different universities and now wonder if what I have studied at degree level is relevant, as I studied Irish and British history and want to teach social studies in Canada. Also, I only have a 2.2 and wonder if it is enough to get into a Bed course. Any advice would be most welcome.


Education in Canada is a Provincial matter so you must decide whereabouts you intend to live and go to the website of the teachers' college for that Province.

You should know that Canada is quite capable of funding its teaching requirements from within the country. As a consequence UK teachers have difficulty breaking into the profession here unless their specialties are science or maths.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I agree with Auld Yin. Breaking into the teaching profession in Canada will not be easy unless you are willing to work in remote communities where there is a shortage. Teacher's college is also highly competitive and I have several friends who were forced to obtain their BEd in the United States at premium costs after failing to be admitted to a Canadian college for 3 years running. I don't know what a 2.2 means, but the colleges generally have a cut off in the high 90% area, meaning you best have very good grades, not to mention lots of experience with children in order to be considered. 

Good luck!


----------

